# V festival



## snuff (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi we have got the camper van site booked for the weekend at weston under lizard V festival .

Were going to drive down the night before and wild camp so we can get in the site early next day as i believe there are massive queues 

We were planing on sleeping over at a service station as we have no toilet in our campervan , but looking into it you now have to pay to stop over night. 

any suggestions or place people can recommend for Free with Loos ! 


cheers 

Jamie


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Last year we stopped on a farm site on the main road about 1.5 miles from Weston Park. We stayed the night before on this site and the traffic then was very heavy. My advice would be to get there the night before so you can have a relaxing morning before walking to the Festival. Hope you have a good time. Steve


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I live on the A5 in Cannock, about 10 miles from Weston.
We get nose to tail stationary traffic from 10am to 11pm !!!!!
Last year was a bit better and this year there are plans to open up the hard shoulder on the M54 but we still expect it to be bad..

Cant recommend anywhere free BUT see the campsite database and look for the four crosses pub, Cannock.. They offer stopover for campers at £5-£7 a night.. Cheap pub food, toilets and showers. Then only 20mins into Weston..

Or you could try other local pubs, offer to buy a meal if they let you sleep over... Lots of layby's about but lorries get in them early and of course no toilets...


----------

